# Impossible de faire marcher un Micro externe !



## Bellapowa (1 Septembre 2006)

Hello !

Afin de pouvoir jouer en ligne de facon plus conviviale, j'ai acheter un casque/micro.
Il y a deux jacks, un pour le casque et un pour le micro. Moi j'ai un iMac G5. Le casque impec: j'entend, mais quand je bascule de Microphone interne a Entrée ligne dans les préférence et que je fais un test, ca marche pas... Pareil sur Team speak : personne ne m'entend. Que faire ? Est ce un problème de compatibilité ? Ca m'etonnerai car les jacks sont des prises audio universelles...


Help me


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2006)

tu as &#233;crit la solution toi m&#234;me :
tu bascules sur l'entr&#233;e *ligne*

Or une entr&#233;e ligne n'a pas la m&#234;me imp&#233;dance d'un micro.

Ce micro doit &#234;tre pr&#233;amplifi&#233;.

C'est un peu comme si tu essayais de brancher des hauts parleurs directement sur la sortie casque. Tu n'entendrais pas grand chose&#8230;


----------



## daffyb (1 Septembre 2006)

L'entr&#233;e de ton Mac n'est pas une entr&#233;e micro mais une entr&#233;e Line-IN.
Tu peux faire une recherche sur les forums.....
Une des diverses solution est d'acheter un iMic


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2006)

et ne pas oublier les r&#233;glages MIDI
( dans utilitaires/configuration MIDI)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2006)

Eh si, c'est un probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233;. Tu as dit toi m&#234;me o&#249; le bas blesse, tu branche ton micro sur l'entr&#233;e ligne, or, un micro a un signal de sortie de l'ordre de 15 mV alors que l'entr&#233;e ligne, elle, a une sensibilit&#233; de 100 mV. Pour qu'on t'entende, il faut, soit que tu pr&#233;amplifie ton micro, soit que tu le branche sur un port USB via un adaptateur genre iMic !


EDIT : Bon, le prochain qui me grille, c'est le ban !


----------



## Bellapowa (1 Septembre 2006)

je préemplifie le micro a fond mais rien ... j'ai beau basculé et crié ds le micro tjs rien : meme le test (avec les petits traits bleus) montrent que ca marche pas ... je vois pas de probleme logique >___<


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2006)

Bellapowa a dit:
			
		

> je pr&#233;emplifie le micro a fond mais rien ...


Mais tu pr&#233;amplifie avec quoi ?

C'est un probl&#232;me d'&#233;lectro pas de voix forte ou pas !


----------



## Bellapowa (1 Septembre 2006)

Je le préemplifie comment mon micro ?
C'est incroyable ca quand meme : tu peux pas acheter un micro le brancher et hop c'est parti !! Pourquoi tout doit etre ultra compliquer avec mac ... la solution acheter un iTruc qui coute encore les yeux de la tete pour pourvoir parler dans un simple micro ! Ca me sidère.


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2006)

prends ton  micro et essai le sur ta chaine hifi : il fonctionne, non.

la situation est la m&#234;me.

Et ne me dis pas qu'une chaine hifi c'est compliqu&#233;.


----------



## Bellapowa (1 Septembre 2006)

-_- moi je veux juste utilisé ce micro. Pourquoi y'a pas de prise jack capable de faire ca sur l'iMac ! faut raquer 40 euros pour ca obligatoirement ?


----------



## daffyb (1 Septembre 2006)

Bellapowa a dit:
			
		

> -_- moi je veux juste utilisé ce micro. Pourquoi y'a pas de prise jack capable de faire ca sur l'iMac ! faut raquer 40 euros pour ca obligatoirement ?


Parce qu'il y a un micro intégré... donc Apple met une entrée Line-IN


----------



## Bellapowa (1 Septembre 2006)

le micro intégré est pas adapté pour jouer en ligne. les gens me demande si je joue depuis une air d'autoroute xD.
Mais comment on préemplifie un micro c'est ca que je veux savoir ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2006)

Parce que l'iMac a un micro int&#233;gr&#233; qui rend inutile celui de ton casque, et qu'une immense majorit&#233; d'utilisateurs pr&#233;f&#232;rent avoir une entr&#233;e ligne pour y brancher la sortie "play back" de leur ampli.

Edit : Daffy, c'est pas parce que je ne peux pas te bannir qu'il faut continuer &#224; me griller 

  

EDIT bis : pour pr&#233;amplifier ton micro, il faut te trouver un pr&#233;ampli, le plus simple c'est de chercher dans les magasins de composants &#233;lectroniques, mais le micro de ton Mac est de meilleure qualit&#233; que celui de ton casque, il faut juste le r&#233;gler.


----------



## Bellapowa (1 Septembre 2006)

bon en parcourant le forum, une seule solution s'impose : acheter un micro usb ... j'espere trouver mon bonheur :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2006)

solution gratuite 
BIEN regler ton micro int&#233;gr&#233;


----------



## daffyb (1 Septembre 2006)

Bellapowa a dit:
			
		

> bon en parcourant le forum, une seule solution s'impose : acheter un micro usb ... j'espere trouver mon bonheur :hein:


Ou alors un iMic..............


----------



## phildoc (3 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis bien content de lire ces derniers messages, puisque je me trouve dans le même cas (impossibilité d'utiliser le micro de mon casque pour aller sur skype)
J'ai un mac bi processeur G5, par contre si je branche ce même casque + micro sur mon power book, ça marche super.
Si je comprends bien, je me sers du même casque, j'arrête le micro du casque et je cours sur apple-store?
Comment fait-on pour activer le micro intégré du G5 bi proc? Si j'utilise le micro intégré de mon écran (SONY) le pb est le même qu'avec celui du casque.
Bon, bin merci à celui, celle (ceux) qui peuvent m'aider.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2006)

Sur ton G5, tu peux brancher un micro num&#233;rique sur l'entr&#233;e "optique"


----------



## phildoc (3 Septembre 2006)

Un micro numérique? c'est mieux qu'un micro sur un port USB?


----------



## phildoc (3 Septembre 2006)

je rajoute une autre question, comme je compte utiliser ce micro essentiellement pour skype, est ce qu'un micro + oreillette bluetooth présente un intetrêt ou bien la liaison bluetooth risque de poser des problèmes (j'ai par ailleurs un réseau sans fils, avec modem wanadoo)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2006)

Mieux, ce n'est pas le mot, pour ce que vous voulez en faire, c'est pareil (sauf que je soup&#231;onne que c'est plus cher :sick, pas besoin d'amplifier.


----------



## phildoc (3 Septembre 2006)

tant qu'à poser des questions, et pour le bluetooth, avez vous une idée?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2006)

Pas la moindre, d&#233;sol&#233;, mais je ne serais pas surpris outre mesure qu'il y ait aussi une possibilit&#233; de ce c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## phildoc (8 Septembre 2006)

merci pour les réponses


----------

